# Head injuries are no fun



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Got in a bad car accident on Monday morning, have a bad concussion and can't ride this week, may not next week. Can't work either. So I can't even see my pony 

What do you do with head injuries?
Iv been sleeping alot in the day last night I had a hard time and kelt waking up.

I was in a four car pile up, my car got the first impact from a standstill, car hit me at like 40mph....car went to car heaven 

Things I'm having trouble with: 

Remembering the converatation if interupted for just a second, studering, thinking of certin words. Litteraly can't think at moments like that.
Headache going into the back of my eyes. Have to re foccusmy eyes and blink alot.
Sleeping all day but hard time at night, keep waking up more then once every hour.
Today I throwing up, didn't feel sick would just puke and still not feel sick, just the super dizzy feeling and shaky.

This sucks


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Did you go to the hospital and get a CT? I'm guessing your probably did but that is the single most important thing to do after a head injury. After that you pretty much just have to wait for it to heal. I had a concussion a year ago and I just sat on the couch for a week basically. Your symptoms are all very normal after a concussion. Hope you feel better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Praying for you. You have a concussion, and NO RIDING for at least 6 weeks and probably 6 months or longer. PLEASE get that CT!
So sorry about your accident!!!!!


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Praying for you. You have a concussion, and NO RIDING for at least 6 weeks and probably 6 months or longer. PLEASE get that CT!
> So sorry about your accident!!!!!


You are usually allowed to ride after about a month. Any sooner and another head injury could cause permanent damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sam! I am so sorry to hear this. YOu poor girl. you have just had more than your share of bad luck lately. Maybe you can get a refund?

Take care and don't ride until you are super sure.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

If you are still groggy and throwing up, or extreme headaches, you must go to the ER and get a CT scan of your head - you could have bleeding inside your brain and that is definitely not good and definitely not something that you can just cowgirl up and grit through. 

The memory and lack of mental focus is very common and it will take 2-3 weeks before you're better, possibly. My son had a concussion when he was in high school; it took him 2 weeks before he could consistently remember his locker combination and his class schedule without looking at his cheat sheet. 

Again, go to the doctor/ER if you're still throwing up! Don't wait!


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Biofeedback - when I was young and stupid and would break anything to saddle, including bulls, I got dumped so many times that one doctor compared my skull x-ray to a freeway map of LA. 

After years of painkillers, blackouts, and horrible migraines, my mother found a Dr who taught me how to relieve my bloodpressure, which is what was causing my symptoms, with biofeedback. Within six months I felt just fine and 30 years later you would never know that I have actualy fractured my skull three times. 

For now, rest, keep the lights low, cold compresses will help on the back of your neck. Try to relax and think about feelign the pulse in your fingers. This will help pull the extra blood from your brain and back to your limbs - where it is supposed to be. When you feel a bit better, research and start mediatating (spelled wrong). It will help get rid of the black outs and headaches. 

Accupuncture also does wonders - but for me it was more of a temporary fix. One session of accupuncture would help for like a week. We did it three times a week for a coupel years, but in the end it was the biofeedback that helped me the most.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Got in a bad car accident on Monday morning, have a bad concussion and can't ride this week, may not next week. Can't work either. So I can't even see my pony
> 
> What do you do with head injuries?
> Iv been sleeping alot in the day last night I had a hard time and kelt waking up.
> ...


 
These are almost exactly my migrane symptoms, except I also get auras so bad I can't see, get a numb feeling in my fingers and face, and am extremely light sensitive. So I feel your pain girl!!! As long as you have had medical attention and there is not any brain swelling, etc.. then you just have to give your body and brain the time they need to heal. It sucks, I know. I usually get really bad migranes at least twice a year where I can be bed ridden for a week - you might have to be prepared for this, or other long term symptoms as well. I can recommend sunglasses, avoiding flourescent lighting, switching to a "whole food" diet (as much as is practical), avoiding your triggers and reducing stress, working out really helps for stress reduction.
Concussions, and other brain injuries are tough because they will affect you for the rest of your life. Also, now that you've had one, you are something like 30-50% more likely to get another.

Good luck!!! If you need to PM someone my inbox is open


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Concussions are no fun....been there, done that! Mare slipped and fell to her knees at a gallop, I went over her head and landed on mine. Thank God I was wearing a helmet.

Hang in there!


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

My horse slipped out from under me and rolled over me. She squished me into gravel and asphalt. I had a concussion, a broken foot. They tried to fly me out because they were convinced I had a broken hip and possible neck. I was a long time healing. Two months later I rode again...and almost immediately fell for no reason and cracked my head on a rock. Another concussion. Now, 5 months later I have problems saying what I'm trying to say. It's in my head right but it comes out very wrong. I also have very thin skin on my knee. If I bump it I double over in pain. It's purple..not very attractive. Give it time, you'll heal. There will be a reminder of it for a while, maybe the rest of your life. It all varies person to person.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, wishing you a speedy recovery :C Hope it's nothing major! D:


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I just read this (a little late, I know) and I'm so sorry this happened! What a bummer! How are you doing now? As much as it sucks follow the doctors orders. The week or two you lay low now may seem like forever but it will pay off later for sure. Hang in there and take care of yourself!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

New horse mom-
I'm doing better in ways and worse in some.
Right now I am in alot of pain. Turns out I twisted my spine so hard in the accident I popped alot of vertebra out of place from hips to neck. I have a vertebra out in my nck and it's out to the right that's painful and I can feel it's out if place and very inflamed. I have alot of stuff going on under my left shoulder blade causing alot of pain but it's working a bit better. My hips and lower back are the most twisted out of place. I'll get there. I'm cleared to ride in two weeks lightly as we found out I have perminate nerve damage to my back. It feels like my back is being electrocuted at all times from a dull sensation to full on I can't move or I'm crying. This is very frustrating but it could have ended so much worse. I am cleared to jump in 4 weeks depending on my pain level. My confusion is better, talking alot clearer and memmory is staying intact. The dizziness and nausea has gone for the most part. Sitting in a car for over 20 minutes is painful and makes me light headed. They can't give me any pain killers for two reasons....everything makes memsi k and I hate that feeling and with the nerve damage they want to keep a close eye on that and having a pain pill cover up just how bad I'm hurting can not help how they proceed to help me heal chiro and massage wise. Also having some laser work done to help the inflamed rock hard muscles. I'm moving Ollie to pasture board closer to home so he can have time to be a horse and I can save money while I can't ride as hard as I was. I'll be able to start him on trail riding and hill work and start up lessons agin with my old trainer who I love. It will be a slow procces but I have a fun show to look forward to in may depending on how I'm healing.

I'm right now siting here with my neck hurting, heating pad on my back and hoping I don't wake up at 330am like I did this morning ad not being able to fall back to sleep cause of the pain.

I'm very lucky I'm not worse off and my mom wasn't more hurt.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow. That really sucks. Sounds like the concussion is healing but now you need to deal with a messed up back. Our trainer has a really bad back and she gets weekly chiro and massage treatments and started laser treatments a couple of months ago. She said that the laser treatments are very helpful. Hopefully you will find the same. I must say that I'm really impressed that you are still doing the show in May! We are going to try to come and watch you!

When you move Ollie closer to home will you be near Bridle Trails? If so, maybe we could meet for a trail ride!

Hang in there and we are sending you our healing thoughts!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

No it's a different show, lol I'll be moving him maybe to vashon island.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Vashon Island? Have you been commuting all this time? If so, good for you! I guess it is not likely that we'll meet for trail rides in our near future but never say never! Anyway, I'm sorry this happened to you but hopefully having Ollie close to home will give you an opportunity to have some relaxing "horse therapy" while you are healing. Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------

